
Ask HN: Is now only a GER-language site for fitness gear ok for US market? - rtfs
We are a small company that produces fitness gear for home workouts, in particular pull-up bars and dip bars, see [1]. I guess, now it&#x27;s the time to serve also the US market.<p>Does it make sense, despite having only a German-language website?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;klimmzugstangen.de
======
ekglimmer
On a hunch, probably not. I would assume equivalents of any of these products
can be bought on an English language site (Amazon etc.) and in my experience
the US & Canadian market will go for the most friction-less purchasing
experience. Trying to figure out a German language site (plus trying to figure
out currency conversion) makes me think why bother when I could purchase
something similar in 30 seconds. Perhaps if these were unique products that
couldn't be bought anywhere else I would consider it.

~~~
rtfs
hhm, ok. yes, it's the latter.

------
detaro
No. Few people understand German and it's not like fitness accessories are
likely to be an unique offering people are going to be willing to deal with
unnecessary hurdles for. And compared to setting up the logistics of
distributing your product well, getting some english translations is probably
very cheap.

------
rtfs
sorry, here is the clickable link
[https://klimmzugstangen.de](https://klimmzugstangen.de)

~~~
core-questions
I feel like I could navigate by pictures to buy something, but... I wouldn't,
you know? Even though the site looks fine, I'd have to use Google Translate to
get all the details and they might not come through properly.

Probably worth it to get it professionally translated - surely there are
plenty of homestuck people who can do that for you for some Paypal - and then
put up an English-language domain name. If you're serious about the market,
that is.

